# 2004 Dodge Ram "Err"



## Slechta4x4 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I just bought a 2004 Ram 2500 Cummins Diesel 4x4, and the C.D. player is not working. It will take in a C.D., make a sound like it is reading the disc, and then eject it reading "Err".
Any insight on this?

P.S. I've tried both burnt and store-bought C.D.'s, and the "Mode" button performs no action that I've discovered.
Thanks!


-Kevin


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset the computer, disconnect your negative battery cable for 15 minutes. If it happened again it is a faulty CD player and needs to be replaced or upgraded.


----------

